# Scrolling



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Know people say; there's no dumb questions. Embarrassing to ask this. When scrolling, how to do it, without having control of scroll? Meaning, put cursor where scrolling should start; it starts going too fast, up or down. What's a way to control this?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

sss3 said:


> Know people say; there's no dumb questions. Embarrassing to ask this. When scrolling, how to do it, without having control of scroll? Meaning, put cursor where scrolling should start; it starts going too fast, up or down. What's a way to control this?


I don't use the automatic scrolling feature I just use my finger on the wheel.

But if you want to use that feature and it is too fast. *Go into the Control Panel if you have Windows, OR System Properties if a Mac, and click on Mouse.* A Prompt will pop up that controls the actions of the mouse.

And Scrolling Speed is one of those, along with clicking speed etc.


----------



## dademoss (May 2, 2015)

You should also check for a stuck key on the keyboard, or a stuck mouse button, that will often cause erratic behavior.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

I had a laptop that did that. Forgot how I fixed it. I think it was one of those extra features that I needed to turn off. That thing would zip around even when I didn't want it to. It was a pain and I was so happy when I got rid of it, but it has been a couple years so I forgot for sure what I did.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> That thing would zip around even when I didn't want it to.


I *HATE* when my thing zips around when I don't want it to.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I *HATE* when my thing zips around when I don't want it to.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMWp2f9TOo4[/ame]


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I cleaned laptop thoroughly. Didn't help a bit.


----------

